# orange-sweet orange- bitter orange



## mamaT (Jan 26, 2009)

What differences are there in orange oil, sweet orange oil and bitter orange oil?  I see all of these advertised but nothing to tell me the difference.


----------



## surf girl (Feb 7, 2009)

New Directions Aromatics has very good descriptions of their EOs.

This is there web address: http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/

I have cut and pasted these notes from their website:

Orange Oil (sweet orange 5-fold) and Sweet Orange:

"Five Fold Citrus Essential Oils are more concentrated than the regular citrus essential oils. Through extended distillation, turpenes are removed from the oil rendering more suitable for cosmetic applications. Similarly, the increased concentration make the essential oil fragrance much stronger - perfect for soap & candle makers! ... Sweet Orange Essential Oil is very much like Bitter orange in its applications... Consistency: Thin...
Note: Top...Strength of Aroma: Medium to Strong...Aromatic Scent: Sweet Orange essential oil has a sweet, citrus smell much like the orange peels it is derived from, only more intense and concentrated."

Bitter Orange:

"Consistency: Thin...Note: Top...Strength of Aroma: Medium ...Aromatic Scent: Orange Bitter Essential oil has a very sweet citrus smell characteristic of sweet orange, while also carrying some of the bitterness of grapefruit."

HTH


----------

